# неологизмы



## Vladka

Салемет сиз бе! Здравствуйте!

Мы сейчас живём в Казахстане. Страна стремится говорить на четырёх языках - русском, английском, родном...и смешанном. В газетах можно встретить заголовки вроде "Спартак victory") Такая мода.
Моя дочь для названия  проекта в школьном лагере пытается придумать  неологизм из этой серии...
Дети всё лето будут на трех языках рассказывать темы о трех столицах. Лагерь расположен в Астане (столица Казахстана). Астана в переводе с казахского - и есть "столица".  
Идея в том, чтобы для названия проекта о столицах составить как бы креативный перевод казахского слова "астана" на двух остальных языках одновременно. То есть, мы придумали взять русское "Столица" и к нему прилепить англ. "добавочку" .   Перебрали много вариантов. Остановились  на 
"Столица-land", 
 "Столица place", 
 "In  Столица place", 
"Столица-dream".
 Мне вот очень нравится, как звучит  "Столица place". Беспокоит только многозначность этого слова. Не вкрадётся ли ненужный смысл? (А то вот мы слово trip как вариант рассматривали Оказалось, это "приход" на наркоманском сленге.)
В лагере в гостях ожидаются англичане. Разумеется, отнесутся к детским ошибкам снисходительно. Но у детей понятные переживания, желание и креатив показать, и не ошибиться. Что из этих вариантов выбрали бы вы? Или может есть какое-то более подходящее англ. слово, которое нам в голову не пришло....С уважением, Vladka.)))))


----------



## Maroseika

Vladka, а вы уверены, что смешивать языки вообще хорошо? Извините, но все ваши варианты звучат и выглядят просто чудовищно.
Что из этого может получиться, кроме языка "Заводного апельсина" или очередного пиджина, суржика или трасянки?
Боюсь, к неологизмам никакого отношения вся эта затея не имеет. Не лучше ли просто хорошо знать все три языка, да и ещё парочку в придачу?


----------



## Q-cumber

Привет!

Я согласен с мнением *Maroseika*. 



> *неологизм*
> м.
> Новое слово, выражение или новое значение у уже существующего слова, вновь появившееся в языке на определенном этапе его развития (в лингвистике).


Сомневаюсь, что подобные эксперименты имеют хоть какое-то отношение к *развитию* языков.


----------



## Vladka

Сасибо,друзья,за ваше мнение Разумеется, "неологизмы" в больших кавычках, значение этого слова мы знаем и на славу Маяковского не претендуем. Дело в том, что здесь сложилась определённая языковая среда и определённые тенденции смешения языков, прежде всего русского и казахского, так как они десятилетиями использовались и используются практически на равных правах. Кроме того, у казахского языка нет одной раз и навсегда утвержденной методологии, он весьма сложен и до сих пор сами казахи спорят и говорят о том, что народ не понимает свой "литературный язык"по ТВ и в газетах.  В результате большая часть городского населения  говорит на двух языках одновременно, в совершенстве не зная ни одного. Это данность. И "наставлять" целый народ на пусть истинный я бы не взялась. Тем более, не стану, уж извините, передавать ваши слова подросткам - что их затея чудовищна. Они как раз ставят своей целью изучить все три языка, и как свойственно детям, играют в процессе изучения.


----------



## Q-cumber

Тогда, пожалуй, вариант "Столица - Capital" был бы наиболее приемлим... просто русско-английский перевод одного и того же слова. Приведённые выше словосочетания мне, лично, откровенно не нравятся.


----------



## Maroseika

Уважаемая Vladka, ничего кроме печали описанное вами бедственное положение казахского языка вызывать не может.
Однако же при чём тут английский и русский, о которых идёт речь в задании? Если недостаточность казахского словаря и может оправдать прямое заимствование, то для чего нужно таким вивисекторским образом соединять русский и английский? Уж они-то от недостатка слов не страдают?
Именно подобное отношение к языкам и порождает маргинальные суржики. Оно вашим детям надо?


----------



## Q-cumber

Про суржик


----------



## palomnik

Ввиду того, что я иностранец здесь и поэтомуне считаю себя способным дать мнение о правильности употребления суржиков, я только хочу заметить о видимости ваших вариантов к английским глазам.

"Столица-land" звучит как название парка развлечений.  "Столица place" звучит как название площади.  Я как-то сомневаюсь, что эти были намерения учеников.  Если вы хотите дать хорошее впечатление на ваших английских посетителей, я предлагаю “THE столица”, со словом THE написанно с большими буквами.  Это искусно выражает уникальность города, и также избегает обвинения суржика.


----------



## Maroseika

palomnik said:


> Ввиду того, что я иностранец здесь и поэтомуне считаю себя способным дать высказать мнение о правильности употребления суржиков, я только хочу заметить о видимости ваших вариантов к английским глазам как выглядят ваши варианты в глазах англичанина.
> 
> "Столица-land" звучит как название парка развлечений. "Столица place" звучит как название площади. Я как-то сомневаюсь, что эти были намерения учеников были именно таковы. Если вы хотите дать произвести хорошее впечатление на ваших английских посетителей, я предлагаю “THE столица”, со словом THE написанноым с большими буквами. Это искусно изящно(?) выражает отразит уникальность города, и также избегает обвинения суржикапозволит избежать обвинений в использовании суржика.


Мне кажется, именно это (the столица) и является самым настоящим суржиком, в котором, как известно, не только смешивается лексика разных языков, но, иногда, и грамматика (напр. кяхтинский язык).
Думаю, детям стоило бы объяснить, что смешение языков недопустимо, потому что приводит только к тому, что человек не в состоянии полноценно говорить ни на одном языке. В результате полноценно общаться дети смогут только со своими соотечественниками. Всем остальным носителям любого из трех названных языков их речь будет казаться просто неграмотной.
Есть и другая опасность: язык тесно связан с мышлением, и способ организации любого из языков влияет на способ мышления его носителя. Ни один из этих способов не лучше другого, но пользоваться одновременно разными способами мышления затруднительно, хотя и возможно. Результат - неэффективное мышление. Вряд ли разумно поощрять к этому детей.


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika said:


> Мне кажется, именно это (the столица) и является самым настоящим суржиком, в котором, как известно, не только смешивается лексика разных языков, но, иногда, и грамматика (напр. кяхтинский язык).
> Думаю, детям стоило бы объяснить, что смешение языков недопустимо, потому что приводит только к тому, что человек не в состоянии полноценно говорить ни на одном языке. В результате полноценно общаться дети смогут только со своими соотечественниками. Всем остальным носителям любого из трех названных языков их речь будет казаться просто неграмотной.
> Есть и другая опасность: язык тесно связан с мышлением, и способ организации любого из языков влияет на способ мышления его носителя. Ни один из этих способов не лучше другого, но пользоваться одновременно разными способами мышления затруднительно, хотя и возможно. Результат - неэффективное мышление. Вряд ли разумно поощрять к этому детей.


Вам не кажется, что вы изрядно передергиваете? Многие, если не все, языки возникли в результате смешения различных языков. Что касается смешения лексики - вы когда-нибудь слышали про code-switching? 

Все что я пытаюсь сказать - этот вопрос далеко не так однозначен, как вы его пытаетесь представить.

Кроме этого, зачем столько желчи по совершенно невинному поводу??? Почему  вы  предаете осуждению идею отразить в названии многоязычного и многонационального проекта его самую сущность? В чем вы видите опасность? Или вы думаете, дети начнут употреблять английские артикли в русском и казахском??? 

И последнее: автор вопроса однозначно ожидал помощи по существу, а не бесплодного брызгания слюной.

(Мои предложения отосланы в частном порядке.)


----------



## papillon

Полностью согласен с Cyanista. Нотации о поддержании чистоты языка в многоязычном окружении никак не связаны с темой заданного вопроса. Я считаю, что дети, способные с такой лёгкостью переключаться с языка на язык, вырастут прекрасно подготoвленными к жизни в многонациональном и многоязычном обществе.



Maroseika said:


> Именно подобное отношение к языкам и порождает маргинальные суржики.


Прожив большую часть своей жизни на родине оригинального суржика, могу сказать, что к возникновению его привели отнюдь не школьные проeкты.


----------



## Etcetera

Я присоединяюсь к Cyanista и Papillon. 
Кстати же, известно, что дети, которые растут в многоязычной среде и с раннего детства говорят на двух, а то и трех языках, никогда их не путают. 
К тому же, насколько я поняла из оригинального поста Vladka, рассказывать о столице дети будут _на трех языках, _и смешение языков предполагается только в названии - а это, на мой взгляд, очень хорошая идея.
The столица - хорошее предложение; если выбирать из перечисленных вариантов, придуманных детьми, то мне больше всего нравится Столица-dream.
Vladka, удачи Вам, Вашей дочери и ее друзьям!


----------



## Vladka

Palomnik,many thanks to you for your consideration and support! Your remarks are very important for me. I would like to receive opinion of the native speaker. 

I think  it is necessary to add a few details to my story.
Children going to decorate  a cabinet for employment on foreign languages. Now it is an empty room, there are some chairs in it .

They will tell each other about three capitals in this cabinet: London , Moscow and Astana.
They going  to draw the amusing poster and to hang up above a door. And to write on the poster something fun. For example, the «Столица place» approaches. It suits them on sense. This room will be a place of three capitals for them. 
Nobody begins to teach them to mix many languages in conversation. It is game. I think, there is nothing wrong with it.

I attended one of their classes once. The children read and spoke, sang and played a lot of games. Now I know learning can be fun. Isn t  it boring sometimes to follow school strict rules?


----------



## palomnik

Я тоже согласен с Cyanista.

Vladka, можете ли вы объяснить мне что именно дети имеют в виду с выражением “Столица-dream”? Это мне просто странным звучит.

Maroseika, спасибо за исправления.


----------



## Vladka

Спасибо вам всем, друзья и коллеги! Многие возражения, которые я приготовила, уже высказаны вами. Хочу добавить, что ничего похожего на суржик в Казахстане не образовалось до сих пор и вряд ли будет. (Специально для Маросейки : "Казахский литературный язык восходит к литературному Чагатайскому языку (своеобразному "Койне" многих тюркских языков Xv-xvi в.в) и сформировался на  диалектной общенародной основе в Xviii-xix в.в.")  Про казахский много появилось на сайте Ильи Франка.


Смешение грамматики я себе с трудом здесь представляю, поскольку казахский - агглютинативный язык. Русские, казахские (и  иногда английские) словосочетания и предложения в речи просвещённого городского жителя существуют обособленно. Часто слышу диалоги вроде:
-Кайда барасын (куда идёшь)?
-Домой. 
Или:
- Калкалай (Как дела)?
-Да ничего, жаксы (хорошо).
Казахи часто употребляют в русской речи глагол "оказывается", потому что это дословный перевод одного из вспомогательных казахских глаголов.
Ничего бедственного с казахским языком не происходит! У него особый путь Просто собственно казахский народ - совокупность разных племён
с сильной (до сих пор) родовой иерархией, делением на жузы(роды). Поэтому всё это богатство и хозяйство так трудно упорядочить и изучать.
Извините, если это оффтоп.


----------



## Vladka

Palomnik, I ll try...It is dream for them, to visit all three countries. Russians dream to visit UK and Kazakhstan, Kazakhs dream about London and Moscow. Children dream not only to speak but see all the eyes


----------



## Kolan

А что так все почти набросились и неприветливо встретили человека, задавшего интересный вопрос, который кажется важным? Мне даже стыдно читать некоторые посты.

Вот, что я думаю по поводу заданного вопроса.

Столица-Land напоминает американцу, я думаю, Disneyland и прочие lands, т.е., значительную территорию. Place - что-то менее значительное, типа площади, торгового центра, может быть, дворца. Dream - тоже хорошо, но не встречается в сочетании с географическими названиями, хотя, если вы думаете о _неологизме_, то это как раз подходит.

Если кому не нравится, наваливайтесь на меня с замечаниями. Я за ответом не постою.


----------



## Maroseika

Vladka said:


> Смешение грамматики я себе с трудом здесь представляю, поскольку казахский - агглютинативный язык. Русские, казахские (и иногда английские) словосочетания и предложения в речи просвещённого городского жителя существуют обособленно. Часто слышу диалоги вроде:
> -Кайда барасын (куда идёшь)?
> -Домой.


Неужели вы действительно хотите, чтобы ваши дети разговаривали на таком смешанном языке?


----------



## Maroseika

Etcetera said:


> Кстати же, известно, что дети, которые растут в многоязычной среде и с раннего детства говорят на двух, а то и трех языках, никогда их не путают.


Боюсь, что это утверждение несколько противоречит примерам уличных диалогов, приведенных автором ветки...


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> Вам не кажется, что вы изрядно передергиваете? Многие, если не все, языки возникли в результате смешения различных языков. Что касается смешения лексики - вы когда-нибудь слышали про code-switching?
> 
> 
> 
> Разумеется, все языки возникли именно таким образом. Но ведь нужно различать язык в пору его становления и т.н. литературный язык - нормализованную наддиалектную форму языка (БСЭ).
> Не думаю, что какой-либо из трех языков можно отнести к числу только еще формирующихся.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Кроме этого, зачем столько желчи по совершенно невинному поводу??? Почему вы предаете осуждению идею отразить в названии многоязычного и многонационального проекта его самую сущность? В чем вы видите опасность? Или вы думаете, дети начнут употреблять английские артикли в русском и казахском???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Мне кажется, двуязычное (почему, кстати, не трехъязычное?) название может символизировать только суржик, подобный тому, примеры которого нам уже привели. Именно в терпимом отношении к нему я и вижу опасность.
> Наша речь во многом состоит из речевых клише. Эти клише очень полезны, поскольку позволяют не конструировать словосочетания и обороты всякий раз, а брать готовые конструкции. При этом на самой поверхности подсознания находятся саме ходовые их них.
> Судя по примерам, которые нам приводила Vladka, у многих жителей Казахстана в качестве клише выступают обороты из разных языков, и это не мешает взаимопониманию.
> Однако что получится, если носитель такого койне попадет в чисто русскую или чисто казахскую среду?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> И последнее: автор вопроса однозначно ожидал помощи по существу, а не бесплодного брызгания слюной.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Вряд ли разумно оказывать помощь по существу, если полагаешь саму затею вредной.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kriviq

We did a lot of this language mixing at school; it was fun, we laughed a lot and some real smashers were created. I recall this one:

Одна звезда летела с головой надоле,
In the empty space.
Она достигнула the Earth and said:
"Ой, ой, this probably is my конец!"

The moral: Не travel с головой надоле,
тебе some troubles might споходят!


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Вряд ли разумно оказывать помощь по существу, если полагаешь саму затею вредной.


Я не хотел спорить по поводу _вредности затеи_, но, видимо, придётся, так как, вообще-то, оказалось поднятой серьёзнейшая проблема - выживание русского (и любого другого родного) языка в эмиграции. Главный вывод, который я пока для себя сделал - это то, что дети эмигрантов в массе своей воспринимают (и учат) родной язык как иностранный. Смесь 3-4 языков при этом - не редкость. В Монреале, например, любой практически ребёнок из семьи эмигрантов будет говорить минимум на 3 языках (а из бывших советских республик - и на 4-х), причём, если только родители не положат тонны усилий и денег, русского он будет избегать и уж во всяком случае владеть им в совершенстве не будет. Наиболее распространённый вариант - говорит по-русски с некоторыми, мягко говоря, ошибками (_*мама, не положи кот на улицу_ = _не пускай кота гулять_, видно, что ребёнок мыслит по-французски и вынужден переводить свою мысль на русский, так как мама плохо понимает французский), бедная лексика (меня поразило, что никто не знает слова *подвиг*, например, и даже не догадывается о его значении), с трудом читает, пишет печатными буквами с массой ошибок, неологизмов не изобретает (неинтересно, а если и пытается сконструировать слово, то не по правилам русского). Третье поколение по-русски не говорит почти поголовно.

Так что любые добровольные попытки использовать русский для общения и лингвистические игры и упражнения, в том числе и на неологизмы, должны, на мой взгляд, всецело приветствоваться. Пусть и _в диком смешении_ 4-х языков.


----------



## Etcetera

Maroseika said:


> Вряд ли разумно оказывать помощь по существу, если полагаешь саму затею вредной.


Vladka задавала конкретный вопрос, а не спрашивала нашего мнения по поводу проекта детей. 
Если Вам не нравится тема треда - просто не отвечайте в нем.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Так что любые добровольные попытки использовать русский для общения и лингвистические игры и упражнения, в том числе и на неологизмы, должны, на мой взгляд, всецело приветствоваться. Пусть и _в диком смешении_ 4-х языков.


Да ведь вы сами показали на примере Канады, что такой способ изучения языка приводит в тупик - к забвению языка в следующих поколениях.
Впрочем, из примеров автора ветки не следует, что в Казахстане происходит именно это. там, судя по всему, происходит не поглощение одного языка другим, а их смешение.


----------



## Vladka

Maroseika, Вы, боюсь, меня неправильно поняли. Те диалоги, которые я привела ради примера - это к вопросу о "бедственном" положении казахского языка. Я хотела сказать, что максимум, какое влияние оказал русский язык на казахский - это встречающиеся в речи казахов русские выражения. В основном, речевого этикета. Плюс заимствования лексики вроде компьютерной и других терминов. Русские здесь говорят по-русски, и тоже, если помнят пару выражений по-казахски (его все учат в школе), применяют их  максимум  раз в неделю, когда хотят оказать уважение, например, пожилому человеку-казаху. 
Другое дело, что велик  процент коренного населения, которое не знает родного языка. Это явление характерно для многих бывших республик СССР. Правительство сейчас ищет стимулы для решения этой проблемы.
Спорный вопрос - стал бы у среднестатистического казаха лучшим его казахский, если бы он совсем не пользовался русским? И стал бы великолепным русский у того, кто перестанет слушать ТВ передачи на казахском и запоминать из них пару фраз за всю жизнь? Всё это вопросы уровня грамотности в целом и стремления этот уровень повышать.
Я снова хочу сказать, что новояза типа суржика здесь нет и нет таких тенденций. 
Словоизменение в казахском происходит путём добавления суффиксов и частиц: бала(ребёнок)лар(дети)ын(ваши) - балаларын (ваши дети). Казахское слово может состоять в итоге  более чем из 10 слогов. Плюс существует ещё закон сингармонизма....С трудом себе представляю компиляцию из двух наших грамматик. А казахские интонации! А темп речи!
По этой же причине едва ли возникнет смесь английского и казахского. А по поводу пагубного влияния английского на русский на территории Казахстана я и подавно бы не беспокоилась
То, о чём говорит Kolan - это же совсем другая история. Сохранение национальной идентичности и родного языка эмигрантов в условиях тотально иного языкового окружения - не равнозначно ситуации, когда всё твоё окружение, как и ты сам, в той или иной степени знает оба языка, которыми ты владеешь. А когда оба эти языка настолько разные и не стремятся слиться в суржик...думаю, пуристы речи могут спать спокойно.


----------



## Vladka

Kriviq, many thanks for verses. Its fun Could you tell me what it means, "с головой надоле" and  "споходят"?


----------



## Maroseika

Vladka said:


> Maroseika, Вы, боюсь, меня неправильно поняли. .


Ну, тогда всё в порядке, я очень рад.
Но я так и не понял, в чём же смысл и прелесть двуязычных названий. Больше всего это напоминает мне названия некоторых очень плохих современных книг или "креативную" рекламу.
Может быть, лучше обойтись переводом?


----------



## Vladka

Maroseika said:


> Ну, тогда всё в порядке, я очень рад.
> Но я так и не понял, в чём же смысл и прелесть двуязычных названий. Больше всего это напоминает мне названия некоторых очень плохих современных книг или "креативную" рекламу.
> Может быть, лучше обойтись переводом?



В чём смысл? А  иногда ни в чём  . Здесь не смысл, а эмоции. Дети играют словами, впечатлениями...они радуются друг другу и хотят выразить симпатию. Просто перевод - им примитивно, слишком обычно и скучно. А тут придумывали, обсуждали, спорили - целая история. Это сближает. И хочется же ( лето! ) чтоб всё кругом будоражило и веселило. И так, кстати, запоминается лучше!


----------



## Kriviq

Vladka said:


> Kriviq, many thanks for verses. Its fun Could you tell me what it means, "с головой надоле" and  "споходят"?



с головой надоле - head down
тебе some troubles might споходят - you may run across trouble


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Да ведь вы сами показали на примере Канады, что такой способ изучения языка приводит в тупик - к забвению языка в следующих поколениях.


А другого-то способа нет... (Другой способ - это пустить всё на самотёк). Без огромного труда язык теряется уже во втором поколении.

Игры с языком, помимо роли в его сохранении в чуждой языковой среде, способствуют также развитию фантазии ребёнка. Надо ли объяснять, насколько это важно для его гармоничного развития.


----------

